# what bow and what #



## mwalker1313 (May 7, 2007)

what setups are you guys gonna use this year and what #


----------



## SCDAWG (May 7, 2007)

I'll be using a Hummingbird recurve, 51# @ 26". 2018 easton Legacy shafts with a 125 gr. Magnus


----------



## fflintlock (May 7, 2007)

I have a Martin Mountainer 50# @28" , woodies I built with 125 or 160 magnus snuffers.
I also have a 66 Bear Grizzly 50# @ 28" with woodies and the same broadheads that I'll be using.
 I'm going to try and use the long bow the most though.


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 7, 2007)

I am gonna try to hunt all season with long bow also, PSE heritage 69" 55#@ 30" not sure on broad heads yet still looking


----------



## aubie (May 7, 2007)

64" Martin Bushmaster Longbow, 50# @ 28", 3Rivers Wilderness cedar arrows tipped with Magnus 2-blade and a couple with stone points.


----------



## WildmanSC (May 7, 2007)

*Fox Royal Crown Longbow*

I'll be hunting with a Fox Royal Crown longbow, 62", 50#@28", Kustom King Cedar arrows, Eclipse 125 gr broadheads.

Bill


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2007)

If my shoulder and elbow can stand it, a 55 # white ash flatbow, made by Ben Kirkland, with a jute string that I made. Southeastern Indian rivercane arrows with wild turkey tailfeather fletchins`, and flint points, that I also make.


----------



## choctawlb (May 7, 2007)

60" Osage flatbow, 58@26", Rawhide string, rivercane southeastern 2 Fletch arrows, turkey tail fletching, knapped stone Mississippian triangle heads.  This has been a dream for years, with Nick and Ben Kirklands guideance, now it's a reality. Shooting at least 3 days a week, I can't hardly wait. 
Ken


----------



## fflintlock (May 7, 2007)

I have a white oak or ash, (not really sure), flat bow that needs a little repair, it's got a small splinter in the lower limb, I was thinking on glueing it and then backing it with something and see if that works. It's 45# @ 28" I'd like to make some cane arrows and use it some too. I won a couple of small time primitive shoots with it, so I would like to keep it going if I can. If not, then I guess it's off to the bowyer's bench for a new one.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2007)

Jerald, you ever thought about sinew backin` that bow with the small splinter? Wouldn`t hurt to try.


----------



## fflintlock (May 7, 2007)

Yes I have, started a new thread for it too.


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 8, 2007)

choctawlb said:


> 60" Osage flatbow, 58@26", Rawhide string, rivercane southeastern 2 Fletch arrows, turkey tail fletching, knapped stone Mississippian triangle heads.  This has been a dream for years, with Nick and Ben Kirklands guideance, now it's a reality. Shooting at least 3 days a week, I can't hardly wait.
> Ken



there is gonna be a lot of pride involved with that first kill, Man I am jealous, and you haven't even got one yet


----------



## JSOG (May 8, 2007)

Lets see.... if thisll werk.

I,ll be rompin with my old reliable, Vlad the impaler lol 

Have I mentioned I LOVE this bow?

60"-60lbs.. Walnut Brack Quest..


----------



## driveby (May 9, 2007)

45# Striker longbow and a 45# Browning Cobra I recurve.


----------



## WildmanSC (May 9, 2007)

Hmmm, time will tell, but the longbow will either be the Fox Royal Crown or a 64" Border Harrier GL, 48-50#@28".  I say time will tell because the Harrier GL will be built over the next 12 to 14 weeks.  

Bill




WildmanSC said:


> I'll be hunting with a Fox Royal Crown longbow, 62", 50#@28", Kustom King Cedar arrows, Eclipse 125 gr broadheads.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Troy Butler (May 9, 2007)

62" 62#@28" bighorn. 125 gr phantom four blade on a carbon express arrow.


----------



## Al33 (May 9, 2007)

I use several.

For turkeys I have a little Texas Comanche, 52" and 60#'s. I like it because I can maneuver it the blind so much easier than I can my longbows.

For deer, I have a 65#, 66" Lofton Choctaw Hunter and  Jodie Cole 64", 58#. Both are longbows.

More than likely I will be shooting cedars tipped with a variety of two blade heads.


----------



## pigpen (May 9, 2007)

58# Brack Quest.......work of art!!  Fast as heck, Kustom King cedars w/ woodsman stickers!


----------



## shortdawgs (May 9, 2007)

Same one as last year. and the year before. ... which is identical in length and draw to the one I used the two years before that. 60# outlaw brack.


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2007)

well one will be my custom 3pc crooked stic long bow 53# @ 28" by mike miller, next is my great plains "b" model that has robert carter "MOJO" all over it


----------



## shortdawgs (May 10, 2007)

Anybow Carter keeps for more than a week has mojo all over it!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2007)

aint that the truth i think he killed a couple of hogs and a tom with this bow .....major carter MOJO on this baby


----------



## ncsturkey (May 11, 2007)

DAS 54#, Border HexV limbs, Carbon Espress 660Grain with Eclipse 185Grain 2 blades


----------



## frankwright (May 11, 2007)

Howard Hill Cheetah 50@27. Gold Tip traditionals with custom wrap and 4 4" feathers. 125 gr Woodsmans broadheads with 100 gr insert for 550 total arrow weight.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 17, 2007)

Predator Classic Hunter 64#@28" and Simmons Landshark 160's


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 20, 2007)

a red chavez static recurve 55@28"with poc's and magnus heads or a savanna longbow by martin 50@28"


----------



## RecurveHunter (Jul 21, 2007)

*my bow*

my bow is probably older than i am.  my grandpa gave it to me when i was in high school, and he'd had if for years.  it's a Bear Super Magnum 48", 45#, with Easton Legacy 2018's, and I plan on buying some Woodsman heads, but right now I have Muzzy... would love to get into making the primitive arrows you guys are talking about on here... any suggestions on books or vids to get started?


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm gonna try my luck with my custom made 69 1/2" Osage Long Bow.

#60 @ 28".

I pull 30", so we will see.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 21, 2007)

New 62" 52# Robertson Stykbow with CE Heritage arrows and 200 grain Wensel Woodsmans.


----------



## BAMABUCK (Aug 8, 2007)

bear kodiak #48@28
1916 easton legacys
125gr magnus

red wing hunter #47@28
35/55 gt traditionals
125 simmons


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 8, 2007)

Home made 55" 53#@27" recurve, Easton 500 with 50gr inserts and 150gr Wensel Woodsmans.
Dan


----------



## FVR (Aug 8, 2007)

65lb osage stick backed with sinew.  Arrows, don't really know right now.  Been shooting some tapered birch, pretty heavy but hitting in the right place.  Broadheads will be the wolverines.

Or maybe I'll just load up 6 homemade arrows with knapped heads.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## WildmanSC (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmmmmm, choices, choices!  The Fox Royal Crown is gone, or will be shortly.

Now my choices are down to a Crow Creek Black Feather 3-piece T/D longbow, a prototype Turkey Creek 3-piece T/D longbow, a Cook's Mountain MultiCam 3-piece T/D recurve or the Harrier GL longbow.  All of them will be in the range of 48#@28".



WildmanSC said:


> Hmmm, time will tell, but the longbow will either be the Fox Royal Crown or a 64" Border Harrier GL, 48-50#@28".  I say time will tell because the Harrier GL will be built over the next 12 to 14 weeks.
> 
> Bill


----------



## RecurveHunter (Aug 9, 2007)

*new bow*



RecurveHunter said:


> my bow is probably older than i am.  my grandpa gave it to me when i was in high school, and he'd had if for years.  it's a Bear Super Magnum 48", 45#,



Correction... just got a Damon Howatt Hunter, 62#@28"... Don't know if I'll have enough to time to practice to be ready for opening day with a new bow this close to the season... but I will hunt with it before the season's out!


----------



## robert carter (Aug 10, 2007)

I`ll be using my new homemade a couple of weeks ago longbow 64" and 53 at 28. 4 bamboo lams with coreflex riser. Shoots a carbon express terminater hunter with   160 grain magI with 100 grain steel adapter very good. Packs a whallop when it hits. shoots through my broadhead target. I also have a Bob Lee recurve I got late Turkey season that needs to kill a deer.


----------

